# New litter of fancy mice.



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all,
My first litter of mice were born on the 18th feb. So chuffed. My mouse is a first time mum and she has given birth to 8 as far as i can count. all are doing well.
Thanks


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Post some pics when you can. We would love to see them!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

they are so small. i have a couple of pics of them but will be taking more tomorrow. They are only 2 days old. 
I havny worked out how to put pics up here yet lol


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

here are some links to my pics.

This is patches the mum to my first litter


__
https://flic.kr/p/5462324107


__
https://flic.kr/p/5462950888


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations!

I understand completely not immediately posting pix when they are just pink and wiggly; I sometimes feel the same, but will relent and put up pix anyway if folks want to see them.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I hate sounding so impatient but I want some babies too! Come on young buck get it together :|


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok i have now worked out how to put pics up on here so pics of the babies shall follow soon.


----------

